# Icd9 - I have a Doctor that put orthostatic



## mamacase1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Doctor that put orthostatic vertigo would you use vertigo NOS or would you use orthostatic hypotension.  He does not specifie hypostension.


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Feb 27, 2011)

*orthstatic vertigo*

its 780.4

dr sunil dadhich


----------

